# Cam Shaft Sensor Out on 2011 Cruze LTZ RS



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Rental truck? Screw that I say. There's a reason you have an economical car and not a truck. Are they paying for gas as well. Id have them fork over a small car as a replacement. Not a truck!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Caballero777 said:


> Yesterday I was driving to work on the "Check Engine Symbol" lite up......good grief:cussing:, I just got my Cruze back 3 weeks to the exact day from getting the Water Pump and Thermostat replaced.
> 
> Took it in to the Dealership and they said I need a new Cam Shaft Sensor and it is a special order item and would not be till next week for arrival.
> 
> Oh well, they put me into a rental truck for free, of course, until my car can be repaired.




Caballero777,
It's good to hear that you are getting your vehicle fixed. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------

